# Boys in the Hood



## sailorruss (Mar 20, 2018)

I have had D****y wrist rockets forever. Love the things. They are cheap and get the things done that I need them to.

Apparently I have been letting the shot fly all wrong. I'm 'gangsta' I take it. I'm always off to the side when I let go. I've been doing it since I was a kid and I'm accurate. Still always learning though. Gotta keep that up.

Give the above should I bother with the correct way?

Oh yeah, I used to work at a gun manufacturing place and used to test .22LR rounds into a catch box, nailing around the size of a quarter at 15 yards like I lived in Camden, NJ. The foreman told me I had been watching too much TV.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum mate. I didn't quite understand the way you shoot, could you explain again?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Daisy wrist rockets are fine frames though there is a lot to be gained by banding them with better performing flat bands or even tubes. The Daisy brand tubes are a poor design honestly. I along with a large amount of slingshot shooters also shoot "gangsta". If it works for you no need to change your hold. Welcome to the forum


----------



## sailorruss (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome. Much too kind. Getting that first post out is very much like swimming pool. Gotta dive in.



skropi said:


> Welcome to the forum mate. I didn't quite understand the way you shoot, could you explain again?


Rather than the forks being pointed 'up', 180 degrees from the deck, I rotate my wrist around 45 degrees to the right. Part of the reason is it's just how I learned. Taught myself. The other is the pouch being that close to my face kinda freaks me out.

Of all things.

I would post a photo of a G so you could see better but I doubt the admin would dig me cluttering up the site with that sort of thing.



raventree78 said:


> Daisy wrist rockets are fine frames though there is a lot to be gained by banding them with better performing flat bands or even tubes. The Daisy brand tubes are a poor design honestly. I along with a large amount of slingshot shooters also shoot "gangsta". If it works for you no need to change your hold. Welcome to the forum


Thanks for the advice on bands. I'll have to look around the site and find out more about them. I figured the tubes on those were kinda crummy. I've owned too many to mention. I'd just chuck the frames! Brilliance on my part!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

There are a couple ways to add flats to a daisy type wrist rocket. My favorite is to cut the factory tubes just past the fork tips. Then I just roll the remaining tube further up the fork and lay my flat band along the fork. Then just unroll the oem tube to hold the flat in place repeat on the other side and there you go


----------



## sailorruss (Mar 20, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> There are a couple ways to add flats to a daisy type wrist rocket. My favorite is to cut the factory tubes just past the fork tips. Then I just roll the remaining tube further up the fork and lay my flat band along the fork. Then just unroll the oem tube to hold the flat in place repeat on the other side and there you go


Thanks! I'm going to give that a shot. Terrible pun, I know.

I have found out much more about this just reading posts, so I'm a tad more in the know. But just a little.


----------

